# sisters



## hellize (May 18, 2020)

Just finished these two little sisters. 
Both are 21.5 cm / 8.5 inch long with a 10 cm / 4 inch long blades, forged of 5160, 1.251, steel cable and L6 steels.
The handles are made of naturally waterproof padouk with radiant red color and a bit of bronze.
The sheaths are hand sewed of thick cowhide.


----------



## Dendrobatez (May 18, 2020)

Rhese look great- Love those handles, I've never had paddouk with figuring like that before.


----------



## hellize (May 19, 2020)

Dendrobatez said:


> Rhese look great- Love those handles, I've never had paddouk with figuring like that before.


Thanks!  Yeah, it is really nice wood


----------



## milkbaby (May 19, 2020)

Love the padouk for sure! The sheaths really nice too. Not a very interesting story this time tho


----------



## hellize (May 19, 2020)

milkbaby said:


> Love the padouk for sure! The sheaths really nice too. Not a very interesting story this time tho


But I tried so hard! 
Thanks


----------



## Dendrobatez (May 19, 2020)

Sometimes you gotta let the knives tell the story.


----------



## hellize (May 19, 2020)

Dendrobatez said:


> Sometimes you gotta let the knives tell the story.


Yeah, especially when you are lazy


----------

